# Heading to the AWE Tuning Dyno Day Tomorrow?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Within driving distance of Philly and looking for something to do this weekend with a bunch of other Audi enthusiasts? So were we, but not any longer. We've just confirmed that we'll be attending ACNA / AWE Tuning dyno day at AWE's headquarters outside of Philly tomorrow. We hear the event is geared toward S4 owners and, as such, we're taking our S4 (above) and will be shooting their S4 for an upcoming feature on this site.

If you're in the PA(ish) area and want to join us and a bunch of other Audi enthusiasts, here's the info AWE sent us.



> A.W.E. Tuning is proud to host the Audi Club of North America for a Dyno Day, A.W.E. Tuning style, on Saturday October 16th 2010 at 10am, where Audi Owners will have the opportunity to determine the full power of their machines.
> 
> Flashing appointments are also available (in addition to the Dyno testing).
> 
> For information, contact Matthew Guerra, Audi Club of North America NJ Chapter President, at [email protected].


AWE's address is:


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

sooo....did you get the S4 dynoed?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jebglx;bt560 said:


> sooo....did you get the S4 dynoed?


Did not. Was there to shoot their B8 S4 and Mk6 GTI. I think another S4 owner with ECU upgrade did though. I'll have to dig that up.


----------

